# Fly Swap for Swinging Streamers



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

OK guys, I have received all the flies except for one tier, and I need some guidance. Do you want me to send what I have or wait a couple of more weeks to see if he joins us. Please let me know what you want to do.

D


----------



## StormyChromer (Jul 20, 2016)

I'd say just send them and you keep the extras.


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Send em.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like I will get the flies out later this week.
I am a member of the Three Rivers Fly Fishers here in Fort Wayne, and we are having our annual Fly Fishing and Fly Tying Show this weekend which is a fund raiser for our club. We have silent auctions and bucket raffles so if no one objects I will add the extra flies that I have to a fly box and donate them to the club for this and list the donor as M-S Fly Tiers.
I think everyone will be pleased with the flies that you will be receiving, there is a pretty good variety.

Thank you everyone who has participated.
D


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

That's good with me. Thanks for being swapmeister.


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

That's a great idea!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Flies are all sorted and boxed up, will probably take to PO tomorrow, so you should be receiving them by the weekend I hope.
A big thank you to honyuk96 for your great contribution in place of rclfly, I am sure that he is gong to appreciate these flies and your support. Jack I hope that your hand is getting better and that you will be able to put these to use yet this spring.

D


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Got mine today, thanks all, they look great!


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Also got mine today. Thanks everyone, and thank you flyrodder for hosting and getting me back at the vise! 

Mike


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks to all who participated, am anxious to get out and try them out. Special thanks to flyrodder for hosting this swap!


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

Got my flies today. They look great!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, for the flies I donated to the Three Rivers Fly Fishers Fly Show auction. I added a couple of more of other streamers that I had tied and it made a very nice looking box of flies. The box brought in $35 for our club, so I guess that we tied some pretty impressive streamers.
Thanks again.

By the way if anyone of you would like to put up your recipe for your fly feel free to do so. I will try to get the couple that were sent in to me up in the next few days.

D


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Is anyone interested in doing something like this on mice?


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Can we see some pics of those streamers? I'm not up on swinging streamers and am interested in seeing what you swing


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

flyrodder46 said:


> Thanks guys, for the flies I donated to the Three Rivers Fly Fishers Fly Show auction. I added a couple of more of other streamers that I had tied and it made a very nice looking box of flies. The box brought in $35 for our club, so I guess that we tied some pretty impressive streamers.
> Thanks again.
> 
> By the way if anyone of you would like to put up your recipe for your fly feel free to do so. I will try to get the couple that were sent in to me up in the next few days.
> ...


Thanks for running the swap.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Had a package sitting in the basket we stick our junk mail. Grabbed it out and it was the flies from you guys. I have no words. You guys are awesome! Thank you. Very nice work BTW.


----------

